# What to get



## Mad Serpent (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey Forum

Any advice would be great.  I have not done any crypto mining other than a few tries a few years ago on a pc.  The company I work for does IT stuff and one of the data centers I deal with offered to give me a full rack for $400 a month, with unlimited internet, power, and they keep the data center 60 degrees year-round.  I am thinking of getting the rack and putting it to use for mining.  Good idea or bad idea and why?  If it is a good idea what equipment would you suggest?  Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jan 13, 2021)

read this https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/economics-video-cards-mining.277025/


----------



## Valentina (Feb 20, 2021)

If you are doing a little mining I can't say anything but if you want to start a big mining business. You can buy the Antminer AntBox N5. It is quite large and really made entirely for mining. I haven't been able to mine this much, but now I'm dreaming of something like this with the money I earn. You can buy it on shop.bitmain.uk.com. They provide very cheap and fast delivery. I bought 2 products and they sent it to Macedonia immediately. Also, the support teams should visit there and the product very quickly.


----------

